

'Walking Dead'creator sues AMC over profits from zombie series - wasulahewa
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/12/18/showbiz/walking-dead-lawsuit/index.html

======
wasulahewa
Hopefully this won't put the rest of the show in jeopardy!

